# Copper John Sight



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

hey all, just wondering have any of you ever used the Copper JOhn tourney master sight. If so let me know your likes and dislikes about it. And how much you paid too.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BullsEye10x (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a black Tourney Master with .019" pins on my Commander. Paid $109 delivered, got it right here on the forum. It's a good sight but there are some minor details that I'm not crazy about: 

First of all, the sight adds a considerable amount of noise to my bow. I don't know if it's because of the dovetail interface or just the overall length (distance the sight extends out from the riser), but it would be nice if CJ would include some kind of noise dampening hardware to eliminate it. You need to make sure all the attachment and adjustment screws are TIGHT - I ended up using some loc-tite on mine. Since this bow is a quasi-target setup it doesn't really bother me, but I would not recommend this model for a hunting rig. I have a Tru Glo Xtreme on my Martin that is not nearly as loud, even when both attachment screws had come loose after a day of shooting. 

Also, I bought this item NIB and a couple of the pin holders were bent/not parallel with the others right out of the package. It took all of 30 seconds to straighten them out with a pair of needle nose pliers, but this makes me wonder what kind of QC (if any) is being done at the factory. Finally, there is one fiber line (for the bottom pin, I believe) that runs right underneath the gang block where it will get stressed and probably break if the elevation is adjusted too far down. Another miss by the QC team as far as I'm concerned.

On the positive side, this sight is very easy to adjust and the pins are very bright in the day, but not overpowering. I'm as accurate with it as I am with any other. Low light performance isn't the greatest, but that's what LED lights are for  

I also have a Widowmaker that I plan to install on another bow. Haven't even opened the package, but I am hoping it won't have the same issues described above.


----------

